# Auto Detox: BMW E30 M3



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

BMW E30 M3 1990

This detail started a good few weeks ago while the car was undergoing some restoration, the engine was out having a re-build so while it was the car was sent for some minor paint in a few small areas before this took place I was called in to clean up the engine bay then it was sent next door for paint & then back for engine re-installation finally back home it was time for phase 2 of detailing... phew !

A 3 day major paint correction was agreed

The car is in excellent condition & very clean although the paintwork was in need of some serious correction

Where it all began:













































































































Nice neighbour at a rough cost of £1.5m !










Fast forward a couple of weeks...

Day 1 started with the wash prep, alloys removed & polishing stage 1 start

Seat cover on first










Outside










First job door shuts

Apc & Swissvax detail brush




























Switched to an Envy detail brush for the boot as they fit better




























Rinsed out



















I gave the exterior a good jet wash down before tackling the grills, rubbers etc again with apc & a detail brush





































Foaming of the paintwork & washed 2 bucket method










Thorough rinse with the pw & clayed with aggressive clay










This took some time but was well worth the effort, another good rinse & onto final pure filtered water rinse before drying



















The car was moved into the garage to remove wheels on firm flooring, at this time I cleaned the wheel arch area & applied dressing too

The alloys where cleaned with a detail brush, acid free wheel cleaner, tar removed at this time. Inners sealed with Jetseal & faces with Rimwax

The wheels were placed on a small rubber mechanics mat which you cannot see in the picture
































































Process repeated on all four corners, all four wheels & arches done I moved onto paint inspection

I removed some pieces from the car rear spoiler, front grills










Under the 3M Sungun































































































































As you can clearly see rds, swirls, holograms & da sanding marks the whole job lot !

The car received various polishing processes wool, S03+, compound pads, lots of 4" pad work, 3.02 & ultrafina over the 3 days

The following are all 1st stage

Cheeky 50:50










After










Before










After










Before










After










Before



















Before










After










At the end of day 2 after quite a few dust downs & floor sweeps ( yes I take my own broom ! ha ha )

I de-taped & rolled her outside for a jet wash down & filtered water rinse

Back inside all dried up & re-taped










After the boot was completed I replaced the rear spoiler










After the paintwork was refined I wiped it down with ipa before taking a selection of finished shots pre wax with the 3M Sungun once again




































































































Paintwork treated to Swissvax cleaner fluid & topped off with Swissvax Mystery










Tyres dressed with Pneu





































Grills cleaned, dressed, polished & replaced










Exhaust pipes cleaned with Brilliant chrome










Engine bay given a sympathetic dressing.

Interior:

Mats removed, hoovered & treated to 303 fabric guard










The drivers footwell was an area of concern to the owner

Before










During




























Pedal rubbers










After










Interior was then fully hoovered, boot area dismantled & tyre dressed as part of the cleaning process before being replaced in good order










Plastics cleaned & glass given a good going over first with heavy duty glass polish & finally with ipa

Seals treated










Mats replaced, paintwork given a final buff with Migliore Qd final checks made of entire vehicle, just as I was finishing the owner arrived at about 6.30 - 7.00 & as I continued putting the finishing touches he took in the detail & inspected my work.

His impression ? Well I can't say on a family forum ! But it was positive

Couple of finished shot inside





































A selection outside in the gloom ( again ! )































































































































There we have it 36 hours of work on a stunning E30 M3 

Many thanks for taking the time to read my post 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox

www.autodetoxdetailing.co.uk


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Great write up. Some superb shots. Not a bad one amoungst them. Top job


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful, well done. Had ones of these in red about 10 years ago and still wish I hadn't sold it.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

a very nice car there, was the car painted or just the engine? glad to hear the owner was happy with it, looks brand new


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Pass me a wet wipe please

Love it,just love it


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very very nice work mate :thumb:

looks like a new one


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

beautiful work, would love one of these cars


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

absolutely flawless :thumb:
Both stunning work + Car = :argie:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Cracking work Baz, paintwork was looking rather tired but looks spot on now :thumb:

Neil


----------



## cosmos boy (Feb 24, 2007)

great results always wanted one off these


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

an iconic car, great work on it and it is now stunning.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Stunning work and car, I'm not suprised re the owners reaction! thanks for the great write up.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

stunning Baz on a true old skool beast.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

i want one of those:argie: Nice work Bazza:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

36 hours of work must have made that quite an expense for the owner but wow, worth every penny and more for the attention to detail and quality of work put into it. Excellent Baz:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cosmic mate, looks stunning, very nice as always Baz.:thumb:


----------



## glendog74 (Jan 11, 2009)

Stunning - i love E30 M3s :thumb:


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

cracking job paint work looks immense a lovely car real classic now!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

Fantastic job on a beautiful car well done


----------



## Crook2001 (Jul 20, 2010)

e30 the best


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

A great write up of a great detailing.:thumb:

Superb results


----------



## perfectcar (Jul 22, 2010)

wonderful car and job


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh wow. I'd sell my house for that.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:

I want one.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

I loved this thread, what a cracking example of a true legend

White e30 M3 just looks so right , superb detail 

thanks


----------



## hertfordshire1 (Dec 4, 2009)

E30 M3 + E34 M5, 2 of the finest cars that BMW will ever make. I have one, just need the other.....

Nothing like a hand built BM...


Although, the wonky ML sticker in the rear window would drive me MAD!!!
:doublesho

Great post,

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

dsms said:


> Outstanding!


Much apprectiated mate :thumb:



Tabbs said:


> absolutely flawless :thumb:
> Both stunning work + Car = :argie:


Thanks dude :thumb:



Gleamingkleen said:


> i want one of those:argie: Nice work Bazza:thumb:


Me too Jay ! Need to :buffer: a bit more first 



spitfire said:


> 36 hours of work must have made that quite an expense for the owner but wow, worth every penny and more for the attention to detail and quality of work put into it. Excellent Baz:thumb:


Thanks Dougie, yes not cheap but think of the added value now 



Gleammachine said:


> Cosmic mate, looks stunning, very nice as always Baz.:thumb:


Many thanks Rob, never been called cosmic before, Cosmic Detail.co.uk 



asifsarwar said:


> cracking job paint work looks immense a lovely car real classic now!


Cheers mate 



GlynRS2 said:


> A great write up of a great detailing.:thumb:
> 
> Superb results


Thanks ! :thumb:



hertfordshire1 said:


> E30 M3 + E34 M5, 2 of the finest cars that BMW will ever make. I have one, just need the other.....
> 
> Nothing like a hand built BM...
> 
> ...


Cheers Steve glad you enjoyed :thumb:

Gents thanks or the kinds words
Baz


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

An awesome write-up,great photographs and even better work. It's seeing this sort of thing on this site that made me want to do it full time.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amazing! Looks better than new


----------



## deCube (Mar 12, 2009)

Great write-up! 

It's so white! Superb job.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Outstanding work


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks amazing! Great write up and top pictures also :thumb:

Could you tell me where you purchased or what Vikan brush you used for the footwell area??


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Great rstore, looks fantastic and some real nice snaps.


----------



## ribena (May 14, 2006)

wow :argie:

love the swirl pics

great detail :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic detail, write-up and photo's too!!:thumb:

Always a pleasure to see an E30 M3!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> An awesome write-up,great photographs and even better work. It's seeing this sort of thing on this site that made me want to do it full time.


Thanks mate ! Shucks you made me all embarassed 



deCube said:


> Great write-up!
> 
> It's so white! Superb job.


Thanks Mr Cube, I'm sure I went a little snow blind after staring at this paint for 3 days 



Edward101 said:


> Looks amazing! Great write up and top pictures also :thumb:
> 
> Could you tell me where you purchased or what Vikan brush you used for the footwell area??


Thanks Edward, the vikan brush I get from my local autosmart rep not really sure where to get them elsewhere sorry



scooby73 said:


> Fantastic detail, write-up and photo's too!!:thumb:
> 
> Always a pleasure to see an E30 M3!


Cheers scooby, to be honest this I think has taken my favourite detail of the year title :argie:

Thanks for the kind words gent's
Baz


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Perfect work on a awesome car nice photo's also


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

What can i say but simply outstanding work


----------



## Goosiegander (Mar 28, 2013)

Great Work!


----------

